# Can people Guess your RACE?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Can people guess your race??

-----------------------------------

for Me = NO!!! don't rememeber someone who could guess my race!!

Living in a big city= a lot of diff people

They all think I"m from India/Pakistana!! they speak to me in their language, when I say: sorry I don't understand you I get one of three :

1-:b and they 

2-or  and they don't believe me

3-and 3rd who::mum:mum:mum imagine that I feel shame of my race!!

a lot of funny thing with locals!!either they speak english! or talk to me with a broken accent

---------------------------
traveling abroad= same thing, except London, don't know y!,, ( with my family)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just forgot something: during the years I had a lot of bad experiences

simply, some foreigners (lets say : Races) don't like each others, they're not used to deal with others in their counbtries!!!!!

SA makes things worst!!


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I dunno... it's hard to guess with everyone being so mixed in Canada. (Unless you're fresh off the boat) XD

I'm Irish/Metis; but I just say 'Canadian' if someone asks because I'm a 4-5th generation on both sides.

I've been told I look Russian by loads of people in college.
Someone also guessed once that I was French - which is part right, I guess... since Metis is a mixture of French and Aboriginal.
Nobody would ever guess that I'm half Native~ I guess the easy answer is to just say I'm 'white' BUT then that's only half right, too. haha


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm mixed (black/white) so 99% of the time I don't look like anyone else.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I am WASP. Most of my blood comes from Germany and Norway.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If your brownish it can be hard to tell. Look a Catherine Zeta Jones, she's all Welsh and people think she's practically everything except black. Brown got around.


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm mixed. Sometimes people will nail it on the spot, othertimes I get mistaken for a bunch of different nationalities. Like the other day I was being spoken to in Egyptian..lol. 

I usually get a smile as well. XD


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm white Hispanic. I've got light skin. So maybe sometimes I'm mistaken as regular white.
But random people have spoken to me in Spanish. So I guess other Hispanics can tell.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Most people seem to think I'm Japanese...
I'm Italian. :stu


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm Indian and have been mistaken for being Puerto Rican, Italian, and Arab (even though I have Egyptian blood, but it's so miniscule that I barely acknowledge it).


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

_Most people think I'm Germanic but I have more Irish/Scottish than German/Anglo-Saxon._


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nobody has ever had any difficulty figuring out I'm a white guy. I have a clearly Germanic name, and am of German, French, and Danish ancestry.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

-shrugs; What race do I look like to you?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm just white


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm black, people see me as black - there's no guessing to be made. Though when it comes to nationality, there's only been a few times living where I currently live that some people have thought that I was Haitian, once I open my American Southern mouth that thought goes right out the window.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> i'm just white


Ditto


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

feels said:


> Most people seem to think I'm Japanese...
> I'm Italian. :stu


Full-blooded Italian? Huh. I assumed you were part Asian myself, judging from the pic I saw.

I'm blonde and lily-white, so there's no mistaking me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, people always get it wrong. I'm *not* a Morlock. :bah


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

no, more than 90% of the people in the U.S.A probaly have never even heard about the country im from


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm. I'm Mexican/Filipino and have gotten Indian, Pakistani, Chinese, and Native American (I do have some Native ancestry though).


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

When I was younger, They never could guess. People would think that I was black. Ahh, How the times have changed; Thank God. I used to be ghetto. 

If we are speaking in terms of heritage, Yes, People guess that I'm Irish because I am. I'm Irish and Italian, But like most, I consider myself White.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. I'm mixed, and don't look like what I am.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've gotten Mexican, Spanish (as in from Spain), Middle Eastern, Native American, even white! :wtf I don't know how that one worked.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been told I look irish by people online, but I'm not.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm half Irish half Cherokee. I'm pale so they definitely guess the Irish but I have heavy black hair and only those who have Cherokee ancestry have guessed the Cherokee, and that's based on my body type.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone has ever guessed my race correctly. Most people think I'm Jewish, Italian, Yugoslavian, Serbian, etc. So mainly Southern European countries or ethnicities. I've even had people give me odd looks when they hear my name.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> -shrugs; What race do I look like to you?


You look half Asian / half white.

As for me, I'm obviously a white fellow. I think I look pretty English.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

'Course. My profile has a huge shot of my mug and I think my features are quite typical of my race.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm mixed half Chinese, half White (English, Irish, French etc.) 

I get a lot of guesses some of the common ones include:

Mediterranean, Maltese, Spanish, Hungarian, "some weird European country" (friend of mine said this one to me once, lol) Mexican, South American, Fillipino, "Asian" (unspecified) 

My mum thinks i look Arabic or Jewish, i don't really see it though.

So far only one person has correctly guessed my Ethnicity, so no, not really. :no


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

All of my ancestors going back to the early 1700s are either English, Scottish, or Irish, so yes.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm first gen Mexican American, but being a little in the light side I've gotten mistaken for different races at times. I've gotten, mixed (white/Spanish/ or Mexican), Russian?( which I really don't see?) French(?!) Columbian, and etc? Its kinda cool at times people guessing my race but in my mind I feel I look like a typical latin chick? Idk? What do you think?


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

nobody has ever correctly guessed my exact race. (nationality -- because its so obscure)

and only 1/3rd of the time do people guess the right continent even, so I guess im just that much of a mystery.

i wont give it away just yet, soon ill put up a picture to illustrate my point


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> I feel I look like a typical latin chick? Idk? What do you think?


From the picture I've seen of you, you don't look Latin, but White.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm dark-brown skinned, my hair is nappy, my last name is clearly british, so i'm undeniably black and caribbean. no guessing games here. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kennnie said:


> no, more than 90% of the people in the U.S.A probaly have never even heard about the country im from


That's because Americans are notoriously bad at geography.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I'm white and most people can see that. Unless I wear a bag on my head, or if they are blind.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i'm dark-brown skinned, my hair is nappy, my last name is clearly british, so i'm undeniably black and caribbean. no guessing games here. :lol


Do you have a bland Canadian accent or one of them cool Carribean ones?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> i'm just white


There is plenty of variation to 'white' just like there is to 'Asian.'

People can often pick it. I don't live in the country of my birth, which is in Europe, and often people correctly guess which European country I come from. Otherwise people think I am a native of where I live.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Yes, I'm white and most people can see that. Unless I wear a bag on my head, or if they are blind.


'White' is as much a race as 'Black' and 'Asian'. race is far more diverse and complex than that. Italians are different to Dutch who are different to Scottish who are different to Norwegian etc.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

I think for the most part, I look Mexican, although once I got Middle Eastern. When they find out my last name, they think my dad is white or black. Both my parents were born in Mexico.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm Peruvian (mestizo). Some think I look Mexican or Filipino. I even had someone think I was Chinese, although I don't think I look like one.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Kennnie said:


> no, more than 90% of the people in the U.S.A probaly have never even heard about the country im from


Well, according to your profile, you are from the North pole on Mars. :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

heroin said:


> Do you have a bland Canadian accent or one of them cool Carribean ones?


bland. my accent could not possibly be more nondescript. :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine is obvious


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

mm that really depends:blank
I have been called turkish/lebanese(arabic/middle eastern) a few times lol wtf...uhm half chinese a long time ago when I came from the supermarket a bunch of guys were sitting there and 1 was pointing at me and was like ''ijl chinese!'' uhm okay? and mistaken for polish..since appearently somewhere nearby here lives some polish ***** who looks like me causes hate and is a drunk and I have been approached by that a few times...oh and spanish due to my last name..Im mixed btw...I have been told I look like kristen kreuk we kinda have similiar ethnicty so thats probably the reason.
some people can tell some dont...


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm Chinese and Trinidadian. I only speak english (barely, lol) so I don't have an accent. I have a darker complexion than pure Chinese people. I always get mistaken for a Filipino.

Where I used to work hosted cultural festivals. Every time we had Filipinos, I'd always get someone that starts talking to me in their own language.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm plainly white. I've been taken for German (partly right) and Bulgarian (wrong).

I'm more or less an English-German mix with a little Celtic thrown in.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm German and Irish. It's not that hard to tell.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a super mutt. 

I have Polish/Irish/Icelandic/Italian thankfully I just look Canadian :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm Scottish on my mom's side, no idea what on my dads.

Lots of people think I have some sort of asian heritage, which seems REALLY weird to me, but okay. I've had several people ask me if I was part Chinese.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

im over half german (dual citizen as well), irish, english, cherokee. Im white, and tanned


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

There's just one race: Human...... 

You meant color. Can people guess your color? I'm sure people know what color someone is..... hmm silly question, but to answer it....of course people know what color i am! 


people here are mostly telling you their ethnicity (culture) and nationality (the location they were born or raised in).....


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am half white and half filipino. People confused me for being middle eastern, turkish, any kind of mestizo, brazilian and even white spanish / italian.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it's obvious I'm Brown, no doubts there. But people do manage to guess where it is I'm from wrong. I've been called Guyanese and Indian before. Oh, oops, I forgot, I've been asked if I was Trinidadian too. Even though I've got the trademark Sri Lankan brown skin and features.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Race, yes. Heritage, no.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm plain old white, so yeah, people can tell what race I am pretty easily


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm Caucasian and I've never had anyone think that I was a different race.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Not one person has ever gotten it right..same with pronouncing my name.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I get Greek/Italian a lot. When I worked at a grocery store I had people come up to me and speak Greek. But I'm just a 'White boy' as one guy at school liked to put it. I can understand the Italian thing, what with the Green eyes and slightly Olive skin. Too bad the only thing I can say convincingly is Arrivederci lol.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Not sure...

I tend to be "too white" to be Mexican and "too Mexican" to be white.

Sigh. I always felt I was stuck in the middle. Not good enough for any side. I felt too dark some days, and too light some other days.


PS: I'd probably vote for 'living in a single race community' because even though I do live in the States, most of the population in my hometown is Hispanic and no matter how you look, people tend to assume you're Mexican. LOL


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I am half white, half Hispanic and people usually assume I'm either Native American or white. Once I even got mistaken for an Asian. 0_0 It depends on how my hair is styled.

Growing up people just assumed I was white or Asian. The Hispanic kids would tease me and say I was not a "real Hispanic" because I didn't look like them. The constant comments people would make about my Hispanic heritage had a profound effect on me and because of that, I never was able to identify myself as an Hispanic or white person. I'm just stuck in the middle.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yes, but only because I have a bottle of SPF 2000 on a chain around my pasty neck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm clearly Casper.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha I'm super pale and people don't realize I'm 1/2 Cherokee. I'm also 1/2 Irish... I don't tan and I don't burn, just stay pasty white all year long.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 3/4 white and 1/4 Cree. I look pretty white, so I doubt anyone has trouble guessing I'm white.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Most people think I am native, or spanish.
I'm actually British/German -shrugs-


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Someone tried to guess my race before but they got it wrong, I was in fact in the 100m sprint.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope. I'm an enigma.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Usually no. It's only after people know my name when they get it right.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

idek what i am cuz my dad was adopted lol


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

I'm English, German and Polish. I live in a segregated area, so everyone is much that.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm white...... but nobody can tell that I'm French/Scottish as opposed to say German/Spanish.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

They usually get the fact that I'm white lol.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's obvious i'm Asian lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm Indian and I've gotten black and latin.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes!








Can't you tell I am African-American? :eyes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

No, mostly. Apparently I'm an ethnic chameleon. It doesn't really bother me though. Having an ambiguous, atypical last name really doesn't help either.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Some people think i'm white caucasian (which I am), but often people ask what my background is and i've had lots of presumptions/guesses that i'm greek, jewish, italian, irish, mixed turkish and even a guy thought i was german once or they think i'm mixed. I think I look definatley caucasian, but I guess its the dark hair, and relatively pale skin (though it tans in summer) that makes people sometimes question it. Either way it doesn't bother me though and I find it interesting how different people view you differently.


----------



## total (May 11, 2011)

I live in single ethnic community, but in some other country nobody could guess my real ethnicity. Few years ago I posted my pictures on some racial classification thread and few people there said that I look Spanish.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No... for the most part I've heard middle eastern, spanish, french.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I've never actually had people try to guess my race.
Think I would be pretty weirded out if they did :lol


----------

